

Ticketmaster Is Evil And Must Die (StubHub mention) - mariorz
http://consumerist.com/5062273/ticketmaster-is-evil-and-must-die

======
jacobscott
I ran into this for the Treasure Island Music Festival. It cost $10 more to
order online through TM than buy at the box office. This makes about as much
sense to me as CDS financial transactions -- if TM wasn't a monopoly, no way
this would be the status quo.

------
mariorz
"Cracks are finally starting to form in Ticketmaster's money-encrusted shell,
but the competition doesn't inspire confidence. Everyone looks at
Ticketmaster's 30% surcharge and thinks how good all that undeserved cash
would look in their pocket."

